# Dog killed by running into glass door



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

This was my friend's dog's littermate, a show champion border collie. He ran into a large double-glazed patio door last week, and his muzzle was pushed back into his brain, causing so much damage he couldn't survive. His owner is devastated, as you'd expect.

My patio doors have a line of doggie-nose smudges, but it's sensible to put some sort of sticker on the glass at dog eye level to avoid this sort of accident. There's often films of dogs running into glass doors on you've been framed, so it must happen quite often.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh that's terrible! He must have ran into it at some speed for that sort of damage to happen to him  the poor boy!

Luckily I don't have any glass doors but my parents do at their house, their dogs are well used to it though - even the blind one! In fact, she's better than the other two as she always stops and carefully sticks her nose into a doorway to find out whether it's open or not 

You do hear/see a lot of tales about dogs running into glass doors and generally it's regarded as a funny anecdote, but this just highlights that it can actually be dangerous. Although this is the first time i've heard of a dog actually dying 

RIP poochy xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How devastating :'(

I am ashamed to say I did giggle at Chase when after a week of living here he walked into the glass door. I feel awful now I have never until this thread known of a dog dying from doing it.

I am going to put some stickers on my doors asap.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

That is terrible  The owners must be devastated... what a horrible way to go, and he really must have run with some force... 

Thankfully there are no glass doors in my house... we did in my last house, but the only one walking into them was my mum when she was drunk! It definitely sounds like it is a good idea for people to put stickers on the doors to prevent dogs from running into them!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry terrible thing to happen, but I think it can be quite a common thing. It actually happened with one of mine many years ago.

I have a huge sliding glass patio that takes up almost one wall into the garden, with the kitchen extension and door off to one side of it. I usually have a net curtain on the patio, and one day when I took it down to wash, my Samoyed ran up the garden and I expected him to veer off to the left through the kitchen door on the extension as usual. He didn't and actually hit the patio window, obviously as the curtain was down thinking the patio doors were open. Apart from a bit of a shock he was luckily unhurt.

It is a danger that obviously does need hi-lighting and am so sorry your friends dog was fatally hurt.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

It happened to one of my customer's dogs many years ago. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Teebs did it once on our patio doors but didn't hurt himself. That must have been quite a speed to do that much damage and I suppose the body weight on impact substantial too. How awful for all concerned, such a devastating thing to happen. Mine pretty much know about the doors even though I'm a bit obsessive with cleaning them they have numerous scratch lines running down them from the Mals punching when they want to come in. Have had three doves to date though that have died flying into them, trees and sky reflecting making it look like a fly zone. 

Poor baby - run free at the bridge little one. xx


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have patio doors but a neighbour had a Gordon setter who ran through her patio doors she doesn't know why he did it but her dog had to stay at the vets because of his injuries.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

How sad, what a shame. I also think this is far more common than you would think.

Poor dog, poor owner.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Poor boy and mummy. I also have to say my mums Staff used to do it all time and we use to laugh cos he'd so it stand up and look at the door offended! I never thought it could lead to something so bad.. This is the dog though that jumped out of a upstairs window landed on a glass patio table and proceeded to chase the ball he had original seen the children playing with in the garden! Rip lil fellow x


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how awful  I'm so sorry. We have large patio doors and Finlay has always been quite slow and sensible so has never run into them. But I've already noticed the pup run at them at quite some speed for a little pup. I'll definitely add some stickers or something now


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh that's terrible, I'm so sorry for your friend and her poor dog 

The bottom half of our patio doors is nearly always filthy, thanks to Benji and the kids. Think I'll keep it that way. Although we've had more instances of the children falling out of the open door rather than anyone running into them when closed. Accidents happen and I do my best to prevent them but I think you could drive yourself a bit mad trying to make your home 100% safe (and that isn't possible anyway).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

How sad. As Mulish says it is a freak accident. Children run into them too. My daughter hurt herself walking into a closed patio door when she was a toddler. I imagine there are far more deaths from stairs than from patio doors but if a sticker or something on them can help then worth doing.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh that's so sad, poor little puppy and your poor friend


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

How horrible 

When my dad got his GR as a pup he put a long strip of reflective sticker-stuff at her eye-height for exactly this reason.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

If that was Spark... he is the daddy of both my dogs


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

I once heard of a rescue Greyhound running into a patio door and braking its neck so sad for all concerned, RIP Little one


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> If that was Spark... he is the daddy of both my dogs




Is that Spark as in Bryning's Spark?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Many years ago my Dobermann ran up the garden at full speed into the patio door. The impact knocked him straight backwards onto the lawn. Amazingly, he suffered no injury. The next day, I put stickers on the doors. He never, after that would go through those doors. 
Since then, every dog I've had has never been allowed to enter or leave by that route.
In the days before safety glass, a friend walked straight through her mother's closed patio door. She was very lucky and got away with just some very minor cuts.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

How terrible!

I can't imagine how devastated they must have been.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> Is that Spark as in Bryning's Spark?


Yes. Lovely boy


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh god that's awful poor poor dog,I don't have patio doors but my family do, my daughter who is fifteen ran into theirs full pelt, it shook her up I will ask them to put stickers on.poor family


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Thats awful  

I have glass doors. Glad my 2 generally keep away from them. It's quite scary what can happen


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jazmine said:


> If that was Spark... he is the daddy of both my dogs





lozzibear said:


> Is that Spark as in Bryning's Spark?





Jazmine said:


> Yes. Lovely boy


I don't know the dog's proper name, but he was a Bryning, and the litter had names Bryning's Bright something-or-other. Spark would fit with that.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh no poor wee lamb

TBH this was one of the reasons I decided I couldn't keep the dog from the dog warden as he would literally fling himself against my patio doors and I really felt it was only a matter of time .......

I always leave the curtains drawn whenever I'm not in the room - when I go out r just elsewhere in the house (I also don't think its fair fr Maisie to be able to see people moving aroungpd in next doors garden when during the day and know she would def bark at them .... a lot!)


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I don't know the dog's proper name, but he was a Bryning, and the litter had names Bryning's Bright something-or-other. Spark would fit with that.


That's him. Out of interest, which of his littermates does your friend have? I know of a couple of the others, there is one that does agility, think he is Bryning bright star.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

How awful poor dog.

Lila ran into our patio doors, non of my other dogs have. She did really whack her self no damage thankfully. But as a precaution I always put some thing in the way now to slow them down.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jazmine said:


> That's him. Out of interest, which of his littermates does your friend have? I know of a couple of the others, there is one that does agility, think he is Bryning bright star.


It's the agility one I know, Bryning's Bright Star, aka Max.


----------



## Auntie Jill (Oct 28, 2013)

A friend of mine's dog ran into the patio doors last week and ended up with a dislocated vertebra in his neck and a trapped nerve. His back legs were paralysed for a few days but luckily he is now improving and is just starting to use them with the help of a sling. Vet is hopeful in a couple of weeks he will be able to use them properly again.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bloody hell, how horrific  both incidents! I hope your friends dog is back to some what normal soon! Luckily I don't have any glass doors.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry poor dog.

RIP Little one.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That's awful; so sad - both incidents. Thanks for warning us all.


----------

